# Couple calls i finished yesterday.



## bearmanric (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought i would share put these upfor sale today on my hunting Forums enjoy. Rick

Snakewood with my RR2 cast clear green Toneboard. Predator call.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2005-5.jpg

Stabilized by me box elder burl with dark eyes. Close ree predator call..
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2004-11.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 6, 2012)

wow great looking calls and i love the ones you sent there great bear. do you make any duck or deer calls thanks let me know dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful wood and great calls.


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow!!! 
That BEB is gorgeous!

Being a hunter myself that uses calls all the time, how do they sound?


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 14, 2012)

Those are mighty fine!!


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a stabilized turned elkhorn distress call. With my RR2 toneboard. My calls are predator calls they sound very good, Rick
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-32.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 15, 2012)

Holy Cow Rick . Those look more like art than hunting calls ! Beautiful ! They just scream quality.
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 15, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Here is a stabilized turned elkhorn distress call. With my RR2 toneboard. My calls are predator calls they sound very good, Rick
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-32.jpg



now thats beutifull rick


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 16, 2012)

Those are absolutely gorgeous. I love the shape of them and the finish is awesome. Great stuff.


----------

